
Stop playing startup and start building shit - transparentlabs
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/stop-playing-startup-start-building-kevin-marvinac?trk=hb_ntf_MEGAPHONE_ARTICLE_POST
======
JeanPaulSarte
This is a solid article. I think the point about execution is spot-on.

